

What makes red meat unhealthy?   - justinY
http://articles.latimes.com/2012/mar/14/news/la-heb-red-meat-why-bad-20120314

======
malandrew
I'm assuming this is based on the Framingham Heart Study (although the article
doesn't mention it) since it is a longitudinal study of 20+ years.

What I've always wondered in these pop science pieces is if the authors go for
the easy sensationalist content on purpose or if there is actual substance
here. I see no mention in the article of other issues that may or may not have
correlated with eating red meat. The biggest question I have is about the
exercise levels and body fat levels of the subjects that ate red meat. If you
normalize the data to include two cohorts with an equal proportion of people
with similar bodyfat percentages and activity levels, is there still a
significant difference in the heart health issues between the two cohorts?

Most red meat eaters I know are more likely to be overweight, but not because
they eat red meat, but because they live more sedentary lives and eat larger
portions. If you eat tons of read meat but are active and maintain a low body
fat percentage, are you still susceptible to the heart issues?

------
sodiumphosphate
Yet more reason to promote entomophagy.

